# Shift Knob Thread Adapters



## Enverse (Dec 10, 2012)

Gifted to me was a new shift knob. I love the shift knob but lack of knowledge on both ends I was given a shift knob with a thread of 12 x 1.25. Obviously doesn't fit. I'm looking at some thread adapters and I'm wondering if that is literally all I need to make this fit. In theory I understand it, but in practice not sure I'm convinced this will actually fit over the original non threaded stem.. Anyone have some knowledge to correct me or confirm?


Thread adapter i'm looking at:

http://www.americanshifter.com/cata...-1-25-to-16mm-x-1-5-custom-shift-knob-adapter


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

the threaded adaptor will have a set screw to lock it against the shifter then you put the boot over it and thread the new knob on http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--2.0/Interior/Shifter/ES1832393/


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Your new shift knob is designed for a pretty small shaft. 
The adapters I know of, like the one rommeldawg posted, are designed for knobs with considerably larger internal openings/threading. 
TWM Performance sells an adapter, but it is for their knobs only.








Check the diameter of your shifter, you might be able to thread the end of it with a 12x1.25 die and not have to worry about adapters of any sort.


----------



## Alfyjr (Mar 2, 2015)

Bringing this thread back lol. But did anyone know if OP's adapter works?


----------

